# A Minister and a River



## Romans922 (Dec 11, 2008)

This was posted on the BB Warfield List.




A Southern Baptist minister was completing a temperance sermon, and with great emphasis said, "If I had all the beer in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river." 



With even greater emphasis he said, "And if I had all the wine in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river." 



And then finally, shaking his fist in the air, he said, "And if I had all the whiskey in the world, I'd take it and pour it into the river." Sermon complete, he then sat down. 



The song leader stood very cautiously and announced with a smile, "For our closing song, let us sing Hymn #365, Shall We Gather at the River!”


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## turmeric (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Timothy William (Dec 11, 2008)

_Like A River Glorious_ is once of my favourite hymns.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Tim (Dec 12, 2008)




----------

